# advice about gaining permission



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ok guys i live out near yellow springs and there are alot of nice farms out there. I have been telling myself for the past three years i'm going to bow hunt. i've just never got around to it. i'd really like to bow hunt this year or next year. can anyone give me some advice on how to go about locating or gaining permission on land? just go up to doors and start knocking or what? anyone have suggestions they've done in the past to gain permission?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> just go up to doors and start knocking or what?


that's pretty much it. Also re assure the guy you won't be bringing an army.
Offer to help him do some chores. If you do gain permission, bring him a thank you gift around the holidays. It doesn't have to be expensive, it is the thought that counts. I bring them stuff like pocket knives, flashlights, mixed chocolates. We have a great relationship.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You are facing one of the biggest challenges there is for an Ohioan, access....

What isnt leased up is frequently overhunted anymore. But here are my tips.

1. Do not wait until hunting season
2. Do not show up in camo, drice nicely
3. Dont pull farmers off of their tractors, or go during mealtimes, etc.
4. Tell them you are only interested in bow hunting, for some meat for the table. 

5. Smile and say thank you no matter what your answer is. 
6. If you live closeby, point that out.
7. Compliment their place.
8. Only ask for yourself, even if eventually you want to bring others.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the advice guys. i did also try an ad on craigslist (you never know what kind of replies you'll get) and it was almost immediately flagged. (probably by other posters looking for a place to hunt) I will start my search for next year, and will be as courteous as possible! thanks again guys.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i go out about 1 month before season and start knocking ..... 

1 tell them who you are 
2 tell them what you are looking to hunt 
3 tell them what you are going and do that only
4 dont take every tom dick and harry 
5 ask were to park or what lane to drive in 
6 dont drive around the field 
7 ask if you can hang a stand 
8 ask what is off limits were you can and cant go 
9 always say thank you


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Right now isnt too late, but dont wait much longer...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Right now isnt too late, but dont wait much longer...


i think you're right i may pursue for this year but its been a while since i've shot bow. i think it won't take me long to be confident enough to hunt. i'm really adamant on having confidence on my shot so i know i can make a clean kill i hate these guys that go out and buy a bow and try to hunt the next week. fortunately i've been in the game before so hopefully it won't take me long to get back up to where i was.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man Korey, if I had more time and wasn't selling my bow you could have went down to our cabin. Maybe next year things will slow down a bit for me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You're in a tough area for access...Greene County is one of the tougher counties in the state and around YS is the pinnacle of tough access.

The farms in that area are either hunted or there is flat out no chance anybody is hunting them - let alone you as a "stranger".

I think you are too late personally - you should have started early summer. Start prior to straw/hay bailing. Ask everybody you have aclose relationship with - do they know anybody that owns huntible ground? It is *really* tough in that area to walk up and knock on a door and get consideration...let alone access. The few places that will let you are *over run with hunters*.

I think you should pick up the bow and get serious about shooting asap...ask around town, ask everybody you know well - introduction by anybody not close to the landowner doesn't carry weight. You need inside help.

You are a kid (no offense) and that helps. I'll give you a big hint on your town and access......lots of wealthy land owners frequent the coffe house in town. I won't name names, but the largest landowners in the area are there daily. Spend some time there - you will be rubbing elbows with those that own some of the most sought after deer hunting land in the state.....it is an uphill battle though.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> You're in a tough area for access...Greene County is one of the tougher counties in the state and around YS is the pinnacle of tough access.
> 
> The farms in that area are either hunted or there is flat out no chance anybody is hunting them - let alone you as a "stranger".
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input man, kind of disheartening but realistic and i appreciate that. I also appreciate your hint i'll probably have to do that. and yeah i agree with looking earlier but honestly my plan has been to concentrate on shooting this year and start early next year (my dad is bing into bow hunting and i understand it takes alot of work and prep time to do it properly) and i could imagine how hard it is to gain access in greene county. I was thinking today and i may have a few connections up my sleeve still. 



H2O Mellon said:


> Man Korey, if I had more time and wasn't selling my bow you could have went down to our cabin. Maybe next year things will slow down a bit for me.


i know man! i tried to touch base with you a few days ago but got no answer, NOTHING NEW!!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Thanks for your input man, kind of disheartening but realistic and i appreciate that. I also appreciate your hint i'll probably have to do that. and yeah i agree with looking earlier but honestly my plan has been to concentrate on shooting this year and start early next year (my dad is bing into bow hunting and i understand it takes alot of work and prep time to do it properly) and i could imagine how hard it is to gain access in greene county. I was thinking today and i may have a few connections up my sleeve still.
> 
> 
> Just because it's tough doesn't mean it's impossible. Everyone told me all these same things dack in the 70's when I began hunting. I've got some great places to hunt.
> ...


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

just knock on doors..... You should not have a problem getting permission if you knock on enough doors. I have been given permission during muzzleloader lol so your not too late.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Try looking on the auditors web site for the county in whitch you want to hunt there is a map on there you can zoom in and be able to look at the sattelite photes for that county then just look around and find a property that you like then click on it and it will tell you who owns it and gives there address this will make it much easier on you. I did this and got permission to hunt 4 properties for the 2010 seasion. this is an example type just like this just put the county u want to look at.

http://www.eirecountyauditor.com[/URL]


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you homework before hand, I never knock on a door without knowing the landowners name and having a general idea of the property they own. And if they say no, it never hurts to ask them if they know anyone in the area who might allow access. Some guys will give you a whole list of people and some will simply say no.


----------

